# Can you orgasm during an ectopic pregnancy???



## Cocobrowns

:winkwink: On a happier note, I am still an emotional wreck but I also have needs and desires. I understand that I am not supposed to have penetrated sex during this journey. However, I like to "self please" myself as well. What do you guys think?? Is it doable?? That would definitely be a small highlight for me. lol :happydance:


----------



## Cocobrowns

No one huh?


----------



## Annie77

Sorry - although I didn't ask this exact question I would imagine the answer is no. The reason for no sex is to avoid any abdominal type of strain and during orgasm your uterus etc is affected by muscle contractions.

A week after methotrexate, hcg can still rise slightly before falling and the embryo and surrounding area can swell and haemorrhage slightly, causing it t be more at risk of rupturing your tube.
My advice would be to avoid any orgasm until your hcg is falling well and is in low numbers.


----------



## Looloobelle

I did. May not have been the right thing to do though. I though the reason for no sex was the risk of infection. Maybe post on Ectopic Trus Website - this was my bible.


----------



## roxane1986

ladies, what are the first symptomes of ectopic? My hcg levels tripled and more but were not very high.. And yesterday, I started having a very mild pain on my left side.. very very mild, just enough to make me freak out! I did not bleed at all.. I am 5 weeks 5 days!! I even think, I've had this pain before when I wasnt pregnant.. could it be ectopic or would it just be a cyst?? Should I call my dr to have my scan earlier?


----------

